# DIY Acoustic Panels



## minibox

This is a simple project that yields some fantastic results. My listening room is 11' X 10' so obviously it's not the ideal environment for a two channel system. This has been the cheapest and best investment so far for improving the overall quality of the sound. 

How to Build Your Own Acoustic Panels (DIY) | AcousticsFREQ.com










The panel in the middle is in front of my seldom used flat screen. Please excuse the messy wires for now. Power conditioning is on it's way.


----------



## Sulley

Those look pretty sweet, How many of them did you build in total?

What speakers are those?


----------



## minibox

stockley.rod said:


> Those look pretty sweet, How many of them did you build in total?
> 
> What speakers are those?


4 panels total. I used two 2 inch pieces of Roxul to make each of the corner bass traps. I used the remaining two pieces of Roxul to make 2 inch panels mounted on the side walls. 

Those are the Aerial Model 6's I've been demoing and will be buying. I like them so much that I'm trading in my Vandersteen Model 1C's, which have been great too.


----------

